# First buck of the season



## Ray D (Nov 1, 2016)

Nice public land buck on the second day of Florida's muzzleloader season. The rut is just now starting in our part of the state

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 1, 2016)

Way Cool Ray! Hard to tell from the picture but is it a 7 point. Very heavy horns and love the color!


----------



## Ray D (Nov 1, 2016)

Wildthings said:


> Way Cool Ray! Hard to tell from the picture but is it a 7 point. Very heavy horns and love the color!


Thanks. Yea, it ended up being a 7. Would of been a nice 8 but he was a little busted up.


----------

